# heating an inflatable booth



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Having an inflatable spray booth now comes the question of heating for spraying 2k Epoxy primer. The booth is 6 mtrs by 4 mtrs. Any suggestions appreciated especially from anyone who has done it .


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

The main thing is breathing equipment, for 2k paints you MUST use an air fed filtered system and the booth must have an extraction system and filters. 
As for heating, we used to have one at work with hot water pipes (similar to a domestic heating system) that ran all around the booth, they would keep it a toasty 22 degrees centigrade, perfect for painting and leave the car in overnight to bake it on.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks Vossman. Honeywell air fed visor via dedicated oil less compressor via 3 stage breathing filter. Heating is the issue. Being an inflatable booth believe infrared the way to go but size and how many is the real dilemma. What sort of area do the hand held units cover. 1kw 2kw 3kw. So many questions and don`t obviously want to over buy.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Have a look *here* It should give you an idea of what you need.

You have everything else well sorted. :thumb:


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

That's well out of my budget $17000.00!!!!!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

jddevel said:


> That's well out of my budget $17000.00!!!!!


Take a punt at a couple if 1kw heaters, they are not too expensive and through the summer you won't need them, you can always add more if need be.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Are you refering to the hand held type which obviously I could attach to tripods I`ve got


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

jddevel said:


> Are you refering to the hand held type which obviously I could attach to tripods I`ve got


Yeah that's the ones, in that case just try them, obviously use a thermometer but it may work okay, as long as your booth is 20 degrees plus you should be okay.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

As a follow up once the epoxy has flashed off the second coat how dangerous is the environment to be able to use electric fan heaters to maintain temperature or is it better to continue to use the infrared lamps please?


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

With information from paint manfacturer no need to worry about background ambient temperature as paint will be dry within 15 to 20 mins.


----------

